# Why Are Troons so Ugly?



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2018)

Is there any reason for this?

Seriously, there are traps so hot that they make average chicks look ugly by comparison.  Unless you saw the dick you wouldn't even know.

So why are troons so fucking ugly?


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

Make up, exercise and dieting take time off being a creep and sperging on twitter.

I wish I was joking.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 17, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Make up, exercise and dieting take time off being a creep and sperging on twitter.
> 
> I wish I was joking.



don't forget half assing the transition in various ways


----------



## Gay Kenshiro (Feb 17, 2018)

Traps actually try to improve their appearance. Troons are cut from the same cloth as "Body Positivity" activists.


----------



## Flustercuck (Feb 17, 2018)

because ugly men make ugly women, not beautiful women, while ugly women can actually make a passing dude in some cases


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> because ugly men make ugly women, not beautiful women, while ugly women can actually make a passing dude in some cases



This is one of the weird things, though.  We have some troons here who are horrifyingly ugly women but actually started out as reasonably good looking men.  Why didn't they just stay that way?


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> This is one of the weird things, though.  We have some troons here who are horrifyingly ugly women but actually started out as reasonably good looking men.  Why didn't they just stay that way?


you know why...



Spoiler



:autism:


----------



## Flustercuck (Feb 17, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> This is one of the weird things, though.  We have some troons here who are horrifyingly ugly women but actually started out as reasonably good looking men.  Why didn't they just stay that way?


I guess it's because what we see as ugly in women is actually better for men, whilst what is ugly for men is just plain and simply ugly over all, you could call it a "female privilege" to actually pass easier as a man if you're an ugly woman


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 17, 2018)

Because if people wanted to bang them, they wouldn't have trained out.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sophie logic mixed with Chris delusion.

“I’m a girl because I say I am!” plus “I don’t have to put any effort into beauty, I’m Sailor Neptune I just roll out of bed looking unrealistically attractive.”


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 17, 2018)

Men have more distinct features that are hard to hide as women.


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 17, 2018)

Science.


----------



## Cato (Feb 17, 2018)

In addition to what everyone else said, they can accuse anyone who criticizes their physical appearance of being "transphobic." In fact, they actually _want _people to do so, so that they can play the victim, so looking as hideous as possible helps facilitate victimhood.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 17, 2018)

A lot of Troons get tattoos and piercings, which look disgusting and ugly on everyone.


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 17, 2018)

There's a variety of reasons. I usually point to testosterone's effects on the body being mostly irreversible to explain why men rarely pass as women but the inverse is often true. But some men can more naturally pass as women and the reason for this are varied, one being such as Klinefelter syndrome which can produce somewhat feminine-looking men, although my understanding of the prevalence is this is anecdotal. Otherwise the explanations related to behavior and mindset that people have already brought up in this thread is also suitable reasoning.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 17, 2018)

because they're more likely to be autistic and autistic people are more likely to have minor physical anomalies


----------



## The Manglement (Feb 17, 2018)

It is the whole tumblr psychotic mindset. Troons don't try to pass, because trying to look like a women would mean they weren't women in the first place. Girldicks, girlstubble, girladamsapples, those are a natural part of the female anatomy you fucking shitlord. It's normal for women to be balding and 6'3" with a visible erection.

Traps, on the other hand, understand that they have a massive disadvantage to natural born women when it comes to looking like a hot lady, and work hard on their physique, clothes, hair, and makeup. 

A huge percentage of the batshit troons that are so popular on the Farms aren't legitimate MTF transgender, but deeply unhappy people who believe getting their dicks cut off will cure their depression, social anxiety, and self-loathing. The end result is people who weren't able to maintain their appearance, or even basic hygiene, pre-transition suddenly finding a whole new world of clothes, makeup, and grooming which they are completely unprepared for.


----------



## Spicy Hog (Feb 17, 2018)

Because half of these fucking trannies are just dumb asses who want attention. I'm sure there are trannies who you would never suspect of being trannies who don't go around waiving their mutilated crotch in your face demanding you eat it.


----------



## Viridian (Feb 17, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Is there any reason for this?
> 
> Seriously, there are traps so hot that they make average chicks look ugly by comparison.  Unless you saw the dick you wouldn't even know.
> 
> So why are troons so fucking ugly?



I think it comes down to the fact it takes effort to pass. Putting on makeup, exercising, picking the right kind of clothes, shaving... you have to put work into it even if you don't go the surgical transition route. A lot of the loud psycho troons we're used to seeing are terminally lazy. Also often broke.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2018)

The Manglement said:


> It is the whole tumblr psychotic mindset. Troons don't try to pass, because trying to look like a women would mean they weren't women in the first place. Girldicks, girlstubble, girladamsapples, those are a natural part of the female anatomy you fucking shitlord. It's normal for women to be balding and 6'3" with a visible erection.



This is why I hate them though.  They're literally so disgusting you want to slap them the moment you see them.  If they actually do get attacked by "transphobes" it's literally because they're just so disgusting looking you can't restrain yourself from violence.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 17, 2018)

A lot of them didn't suffer dysphoria until Tumblr told them being transgender is hip and trendy, and is a great way to wipe away your original sin of being a cis hetero male.


----------



## Somsnosa (Feb 17, 2018)

Don't fuck them and you won't need to asks yourself this question.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> A lot of them didn't suffer dysphoria until Tumblr told them being transgender is hip and trendy, and is a great way to wipe away your original sin of being a cis hetero male.



Most of these troons claim not even to have gender dysphoria, and I am slowly coming to the opinion they don't.

They should, but they don't.

Seriously, they should have looking in the fucking mirror and seeing an utter piece of shit dysphoria.  But they don't.  Or they'd do something about it.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Feb 17, 2018)

Besides what has been said. There is also this uncanny valley thing a lot of them got going on. Where either by things like how their cheek bones are, or by still having a fucking 5 o clock shadow. It creates this in-congruent uncanny valley effect.

Also it does not help some of they have some of the most lazy yet try hard ways to appear feminine, which feeds into the above. They so want to be feminine in the easiest way possible it comes off as a sad satire or parody. I mean PMG has that shitty bow in his hair wile trying to be so "X3 don't hit on me silly boys tier" or that Brit tranny TB white knights. The one that tries to sing about "LOL butts so randumb xddddd" in a really fake high pitch voice. Both of these two come across as something that would have been a Monty Python gag where the men were dressed up and acting as ugly women. Except this ain't no comedy.


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 17, 2018)

I disagree with some of the folks who are gibbering on about how "testosterone is irreversible" and such. I think you're giving troons too much credit. Testosterone doesn't make you auto-ugly. Many drag queens look fabulous and feminine despite not taking hormones etc. Being male is no excuse. 

Troons are ugly because they put literally zero effort into their appearance, and a big reason for that is because they are men. A lot of women spend over an hour in front of the mirror every morning, doing makeup and styling hair -- in addition to all the other appearance routines, saving and waxing and plucking and exfoliating and conditioning and whatever. Since they've lived their entire lives as men, troons haven't developed a lifetime of these grooming habits, and are used to just rolling out of bed and slapping clothes on. The lipstick is for "fun" because I'm "expressing my gender today", and isn't seen as a social requirement. I'd say a lot of them are equally as ugly as some ugly women who also have poor grooming/hygiene habits. Actually, men are gross too, but socially are less arguably less punished for it.

But, that doesn't' explain why troons in particular have this problem, since there's lots of shabby schmucks of other flavors. I argue it's honestly another aspect of their narcissism, professional victim-hood, and lack of self-awareness. They don't think they should *have* to put any effort in, because they are just as good or better than you regular plebs, any problems with their appearance aren't their fault, and since they *identify* as a Beautiful Woman you need to treat them as such, you bigot. After all, "beautiful woman" is a social construct and they can redefine it to mean lazy troon. Everyone else needs to change to suit me, so get with the program. (Also, I'd say there's a good dose of ego-protection in there.)


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 17, 2018)

KingQueen said:


> I disagree with some of the folks who are gibbering on about how "testosterone is irreversible" and such. I think you're giving troons too much credit. Testosterone doesn't make you auto-ugly. Many drag queens look fabulous and feminine despite not taking hormones etc. Being male is no excuse.
> 
> Troons are ugly because they put literally zero effort into their appearance, and a big reason for that is because they are men. A lot of women spend over an hour in front of the mirror every morning, doing makeup and styling hair -- in addition to all the other appearance routines, saving and waxing and plucking and exfoliating and conditioning and whatever. Since they've lived their entire lives as men, troons haven't developed a lifetime of these grooming habits, and are used to just rolling out of bed and slapping clothes on. The lipstick is for "fun" because I'm "expressing my gender today", and isn't seen as a social requirement. I'd say a lot of them are equally as ugly as some ugly women who also have poor grooming/hygiene habits. Actually, men are gross too, but socially are less arguably less punished for it.
> 
> But, that doesn't' explain why troons in particular have this problem, since there's lots of shabby schmucks of other flavors. I argue it's honestly another aspect of their narcissism, professional victim-hood, and lack of self-awareness. They don't think they should *have* to put any effort in, because they are just as good or better than you regular plebs, any problems with their appearance aren't their fault, and since they *identify* as a Beautiful Woman you need to treat them as such, you bigot. After all, "beautiful woman" is a social construct and they can redefine it to mean lazy troon. Everyone else needs to change to suit me, so get with the program. (Also, I'd say there's a good dose of ego-protection in there.)



With the appearance thing, there's also the excuse of "smashing gender roles created by the patriarchy". Some might think it's too HARD to be stereotypically feminine and just... let it all grow out, and not do anything regarding passing. They can twist it to suit their own needs and say that women being "forced" to take care of themselves (shaving, making yourself pretty, etc) is something dirty evil men made them do, so they're not going to.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2018)

KingQueen said:


> Troons are ugly because they put literally zero effort into their appearance, and a big reason for that is because they are men.



There are heterosexual men who have ridiculous hour long grooming routines, though.


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 17, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> There are heterosexual men who have ridiculous hour long grooming routines, though.


Sure. And I bet they look great.  I wasn't saying it was something inherent to being male, I was saying girls tend to be raised to think massively long grooming routines are normal and/or required, far more often then boys are. A man who was a super-groomer who then transitioned would stay a super-groomer. Troons think that transition will magically fulfill their pretty lady transformation fantasies, but are too entitled to put in the effort.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Feb 17, 2018)

Because in the past, gender dysphoria wasn't something you bragged about. It was a very private and difficult struggle. So you have all this effort. The real desire wasn't SRS but to pass as a female. SRS besides boob jobs and hormones was frowned upon by medical professionals because of major complications from removing the penis. Also sex was worse. Many trans actually regretted it.

Now the whole thing is "I AM TRANS YOU MUST FUCK ME I AM A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN" Trans trenders who aren't really trans view it as a way to get whatever they want and hail the open wound as a 'real vagina' (lol no). It is a dirty little secret that a lot of trans regret doing this but are drowned out by the tenders because now SRS is the ultimate goal. Passing doesn't matter to them because nowadays if you say you are trans, polite society will bend over backwards to confirm It, even if you put no effort besides guzzling hormone pills. So there is no incentive to pass.


----------



## Agent Scud (Feb 17, 2018)

Lack of effort and the fashion sense of a mother dressing their 8-year old for Sunday mass.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 17, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> because they're more likely to be autistic and autistic people are more likely to have minor physical anomalies



Seriously, name one attractive autistic man


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Seriously, name one attractive autistic man



Well there was ADK.  He was pretty hot.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Feb 17, 2018)

People who failed at being men and try again, this time as "women", will fail again. And being a failure and being ugly are correlated.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Feb 17, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> With the appearance thing, there's also the excuse of "smashing gender roles created by the patriarchy". Some might think it's too HARD to be stereotypically feminine and just... let it all grow out, and not do anything regarding passing. They can twist it to suit their own needs and say that women being "forced" to take care of themselves (shaving, making yourself pretty, etc) is something dirty evil men made them do, so they're not going to.



DAT PATRIARCHY, THO!


----------



## Next Task (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Slap47 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bit of luck is involved with genetics but looking good requires daily hardwork and a lot of discipline. 

Sjw'ism glorifies ugliness and filthiness as down to earth and real for this very reason. They don't like hard work and discipline.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Feb 18, 2018)

I blame the self-esteem movement. These are a bunch of degenerates who were more than likely were told at a young age that they're special, they can do no wrong, they're beautiful, they're always right, and that they are winners. They become full-blown narcissists when they get older, and because they were never told anything negative about themselves, when they troon out, they think they are the toast of the town and look like super models.

I have a feeling some of these people wouldn't be so swamp thing hideous or at least attempt to pass if their ugly if their teachers and parents took them down a peg at a younger age. When you're young, it's important every once in a while to be told you're a fat, ugly, piece of shit loser who won't amount to anything unless you do something to change that. In some people, I think hearing harsh stuff like when they're younger that can make them more resilient people who want to prove critics wrong by improving themselves.


----------



## AntiphonRhamnousios (Feb 18, 2018)

Except for maybe some outliers, I don't think a man can become a beautiful woman even with the maximum effort, and the uncanny valley is a big reason for it. It's a theory on why robots that do look "almost human" are more creepy than robots made to look robot like or at least like cartoonish people. I think drag queens going for the drag queen look are more attractive than a "Call me Caitlyn" mockery. I am also of the conviction that deep down all people, moreso troons, know this even if they can't put a name on it.

So they are basically runners in a race where all the prices have already been claimed and there is nothing to be gained except to be "the best of the rest". Some people might still want to go for it, but troons do what many other people would do in such a position, and just don't care anymore.

Why should they? Most of them don't have real lives anyhow, and on the internet, nobody sees the dog that you are in reality. Yet another point against putting any effort into transitioning is _"passing privilege"_. Those internet troons carefully craft their trans identity to get rid of their white privileges, they are not interested in acquiring a new one.


----------



## MW 002 (Feb 18, 2018)

Because a lot of them don’t put any effort into their appearance, and just expect people to accept them as the “omg stunning and brave woman” that they think they are. On top of the fact that they also tend to thinking that trooning out gives them permission to act like a total creep, they usually don’t have very much going for them. 

There is also a lot of them who end up fixated on forcing lesbians to accept their girldick, and bitch when -surprise- lesbians are not into that. This goes hand in hand with the reason why a lot of LGB folks have started becoming bolder about kicking out trannies recently- because who the fuck wants anything to do with people who carry a borderline rapist mindset? 

Then there’s also the fact that they’re pretty much incels in drag. 

A lot of traps on the other hand are usually very attractive guys in the first place- they’re attractive also because they take care of how they look. They watch what they eat, exercise, use hygiene products, actually shave and aren’t really insufferable people either. Many of these guys often have no problems attracting a partner, partially due to their dosage of confidence. They tend to look like chads in comparison to troons in other words.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 18, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Is there any reason for this?
> 
> Seriously, there are traps so hot that they make average chicks look ugly by comparison.  Unless you saw the dick you wouldn't even know.
> 
> So why are troons so fucking ugly?


Well traps tend to look like girls from a young age and start hormones earlier, troons are hypermasculine even from younger ages. So, it's literally like putting John Goodman in a dress and expecting to be aroused by him. The autism does not help, but I think that's also connected to the hypermasculine characteristics.



AnOminous said:


> Most of these troons claim not even to have gender dysphoria, and I am slowly coming to the opinion they don't.


It's a lie, only after being poked and prodded with "you're not a really tranny, you act and look like a man" is when they actually try to do something to look more feminine. Kiwifarms has educated me a lot about gender dysphoria, and it seems to be an all or nothing thing. So, you really can't step out of your house looking like OPL, ADF, or Leal and then claim gender dysphoria. The stubble and man faces alone would probably drive them to suicide if they genuinely had dysphoria.
It's quite telling that OPL probably has no clue what gender dysphoria is.
The troon dilema is that they have no real social masks, so they grasp on to the shiniest one for dear life and never let go.


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 18, 2018)

Because they don't drink enough bleach.


----------



## Real Mayun (Feb 18, 2018)

The main reason is the uncanny valley effect.  It's the same reason why extremely realistic robots, realistic CGI (like the Polar Express), and robotic (i.e. Siri) voices are off-putting.  

Even in passing and semi-passing MTFs/troons, there are still male characteristics.  In the less feminine troons, you get to see female clothes, makeup, and mannerisms plastered onto a male body, which creates that feeling that "something isn't right."  

We can better see the contrast when you compare troons to actual "outlier" women (i.e., tall women, square-faced women, women with deep voices, etc.).  Actual tall women tend to be lean and lanky, while tall troons are built like tanks with broad shoulders.  Actual square-faced women include Audrey Hepburn and Emily Deschanel, and they don't have chins the size of baseballs.  Kathleen Turner has a baritone voice, and she still sounds a trillion times more feminine than Caitlyn Jenner.  

There are many subtle differences between men and women, some of which have very little overlap.  Most people are unaware of brow ridges as a sex determiner, but once you see them, you can never unsee them.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Feb 18, 2018)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Well traps tend to look like girls from a young age and start hormones earlier, troons are hypermasculine even from younger ages. So, it's literally like putting John Goodman in a dress and expecting to be aroused by him. The autism does not help, but I think that's also connected to the hypermasculine characteristics.


That's the issue, traps want to be cute (g)fs, everyone else wants to be ugly enough that they get their deserved tranny attention. Ever noticed how people flip their shit at GDQ when someone who passes shows up? By contrast alone they're twice as convincing, and don't call themselves MsVixenTransGamerPro.

It's all a game of attention, and succeeding means you get none. A bikini wax doesn't get you attention, a ball hanging out does. Go to any transition collection (_cough subreddit_) and you'll see men far into their 30s who become a bangable woman in mere years. How come little Roxanne von FemmeQueen looks like shit after 10? There you go.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 18, 2018)

here's r/transitiontimelines sorted to 'top from all time'. A lot of them didn't start out super feminine looking or super attractive but have become decent looking women.

Here's one month-by-month timeline, and this person is 34 and a 'lesbian'.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Feb 19, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> here's r/transitiontimelines sorted to 'top from all time'. A lot of them didn't start out super feminine looking or super attractive but have become decent looking women.
> 
> Here's one month-by-month timeline, and this person is 34 and a 'lesbian'.
> View attachment 385768


Getting rid of facial hair, good makeup and not having a bird's nest as your hairstyle seems to do most of the job. Especially if they figure out how to mask their jaw, or if the jaw wasn't too square to begin with. Even the ones from your link that look the most masculine would pass as women without closer inspection.

So many troons are too lazy to do all that and just hope that some long greasy mess dyed teal counts as feminine hair.


----------



## Wallace (Feb 19, 2018)

Since were talking specifically about troops, perhaps it's an outward manifestation of self-loathing? They want to be viewed as freaks and deviants to cope with their inner shame and guilt?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 19, 2018)

IDK. At an Olive Garden, I was pointed out a Troon by my mom and they looked normal, even if they were a flaming homosexual.


----------



## One Man Bland (Feb 19, 2018)

KingQueen said:


> Actually, men are gross too, but socially are less arguably less punished for it.


I'd say it's less that men are less socially punished for it and more that their minimal grooming habits tend to be combined with features that are a lot harder to noticeably fuck up. No one's going to notice if you don't use conditioner or style your hair every day if your hair is typically kept extremely short, for instance.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm stealing @AnOminous' bit and I don't even care:






Children's book writer Roald Dahl knows his shit.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Feb 21, 2018)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Getting rid of facial hair, good makeup and not having a bird's nest as your hairstyle seems to do most of the job. Especially if they figure out how to mask their jaw, or if the jaw wasn't too square to begin with. Even the ones from your link that look the most masculine would pass as women without closer inspection.
> 
> So many troons are too lazy to do all that and just hope that some long greasy mess dyed teal counts as feminine hair.


That’s another thing I’d like to bring up. What the fuck is it with so many troons and the aposematic hair dye? It even more common than it is with basic SJWs. It’s fucking ghastly to look at.


----------



## Lucricitous (Feb 21, 2018)

Three things:
1. If you want an easy pass in being attractive, you aren't attractive.
2. Troons want an easy pass in being attractive.
3. Troons don't get that easy pass.



Crunchy Leaf said:


> A lot of them didn't start out super feminine looking or super attractive but have become decent looking women.
> View attachment 385768


You forgot to say pic unrelated.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Feb 21, 2018)

I swear troonism does attract certain phenotypes. I often see men with long horse-like faces getting into it who look even more unconvincing than even the average man would.


Corypheus said:


> That’s another thing I’d like to bring up. What the fuck is it with so many troons and the aposematic hair dye? It even more common than it is with basic SJWs. It’s fucking ghastly to look at.


It's part of that failed hyperfeminine attempt, I guess. It's just like how troons tend to dress in extremely gaudy clothing not appropriate for their age (or any age) that no real woman would wear - the most passing transwomen do so wearing perfectly normal clothing like a tank top and a pair of jeans (troons compensate by never wearing anything that could be considered gender-neutral either). And attention, of course.


Mariposa Electrique said:


> So, it's literally like putting John Goodman in a dress and expecting to be aroused by him.


I think some people could actually be aroused by that.


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 21, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> because ugly men make ugly women, not beautiful women, while ugly women can actually make a passing dude in some cases



What you said is not incorrect.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Feb 23, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> because they're more likely to be autistic and autistic people are more likely to have minor physical anomalies


This, plus face blindness and lack self awareness are common traits in autism leading to thinking all they need to do is grow their hair and wear some feminine clothes to convince people they are female.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 23, 2018)

My theory is that those who troon out tend to be fuckups - they're people who can't hold down a job, have no friends, can't maintain a relationship, suffer from a whole combo platter of mental illnesses, have some form of sexual deviancy they can't keep a lid on and so forth. Trooning out is a last resort - it's basically a way of giving up on life. A kind of desperate attempt to reboot their lives. That's why they change their last names as well as their first, why they get so pissy about deadnames and why they try to rationalise awful shit they've done as being "egg mode."

When someone cares so little about their life that they're basically willing to drop it completely, what are the chances that they're going to care about grooming, hygiene, fashion or health?


Jaimas said:


> I'm stealing @AnOminous' bit and I don't even care:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did Quentin Blake predict the appearance of Sophie Labelle?


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 23, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> My theory is that those who troon out tend to be fuckups - they're people who can't hold down a job, have no friends, can't maintain a relationship, suffer from a whole combo platter of mental illnesses, have some form of sexual deviancy they can't keep a lid on and so forth. Trooning out is a last resort - it's basically a way of giving up on life. A kind of desperate attempt to reboot their lives. That's why they change their last names as well as their first, why they get so pissy about deadnames and why they try to rationalise awful shit they've done as being "egg mode."
> 
> When someone cares so little about their life that they're basically willing to drop it completely, what are the chances that they're going to care about grooming, hygiene, fashion or health?
> 
> How did Quentin Blake predict the appearance of Sophie Labelle?


plus trooning out means people will at least pretend to like you
the older ones are usually fetishists, but the under 30 ones are sad desperate men who are from the same pool of people who become school shooters


----------



## allyka (Feb 24, 2018)

My bad, please ignore this. Wrong thread. But I think they look ugly since they're stuck in between female and male after taking tetosterone/estrogen and just look weirdly uncanny.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 24, 2018)

allyka said:


> It's weird, I feel like Mulberrys art has really degraded over the years. Her style used to be nice, and her faces weren't strange. I mean, look the first photo from 2 years back. View attachment 389969
> But she's regressed- after a year of making fetish fuel for Alex to a ugly style and uncanny faces.View attachment 389970
> Sad, her art was actually good.


are you sure you're in the right thread?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 7, 2018)

The face is ONE thing , the male body is another issue. Even if a man gets facial surgery to look more feminine- male hands, legs, shoulders etc. are impossible to get rid off.

A passing face is useless if the rest of the body looks obviously male. Just look at Gigi Greg Gorgeous. He had lots of plastic surgery but compared to his masculine girlfriend he looks massive.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 7, 2018)

Also, that troons look so gross is a good thing.

They aren't able to trick lesbians. No surprise dick in a situation that could become dangerous for women. People see these men and are immediately turned off.

It's not easy to deal with a bunch of butt ugly men claiming to be lesbians but at least their whole appearence is a big warning sign.


----------



## magikarp (Mar 8, 2018)

In the case of MTF troons, they aren't really ever prepared for the upkeep that's required to "pass". Women put a lot of time into their appearances. Make up and hair take time. Getting good at it also takes practice. They don't want to put in that effort. And so, predictably, they look like dudes playing with their mom's makeup.

They often have the fashion sense of middle aged moms too.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 11, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Is there any reason for this?
> 
> Seriously, there are traps so hot that they make average chicks look ugly by comparison.  Unless you saw the dick you wouldn't even know.
> 
> So why are troons so fucking ugly?


Iirc the majority of gender dysphoric people have multiple mental illnesses. 
Poor personal hygiene is comorbid with many mental illnesses, including dental hygiene. So is addiction (binge eating or drinking ruin your appearance). Trooning out naturally coincides with many appearance ruining problems.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Mar 15, 2018)

troons/trenders spend more time whining on tumblr for patreon bucks rather than their actual transition


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 15, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Also, that troons look so gross is a good thing.
> 
> They aren't able to trick lesbians. No surprise dick in a situation that could become dangerous for women.



 Oh won't someone PLEASE think of the WIMMEN


----------



## Sweetpeaa (May 11, 2020)

The male body and facial bone structure is nearly impossible to feminize as an adult. Troons are like the slobs of the trans community so they look that much worse because there is no effort put in. But even a ''high end transgender'' with tons of money, surgery and grooming like Gigi Gorgeous still looks like a guy. Not even like an unattractive woman but still like a guy -- even  after all of that money spent.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (May 11, 2020)

Troons are butt ugly because they're HECKING VALID and don't care about SOCIETY'S EXPECTATIONS OF GENDER. I've noticed they get more and more uglier the more "transbian" they identify as. HSTS are generally less ugly by far. Note the qualifier.

There are trans out there who aren't ugly but they aren't "troons" (give me your rainbows)


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 11, 2020)

Because pumping your body full of hormones of the opposite gender is very unhealthy?


----------



## #zzz (May 17, 2020)

> So why are troons so fucking ugly?



Because they aren't really troons, they are mentally ill people with a packet of pills, a few wigs, and some tumblr blogs.

There are examples of people that went through the hundreds of hours of surgery and cosmetic procedures just to pass.  But you could probably count them on one hand.  And thats probably getting closer to the actual RL number of people with actual body dismorphia.




Now that traps have become a thing though.  The whole argument about trans are actually women in mens bodies falls apart even more. It was never about that.  It was a fad, a fetish, a mentally ill delusion, a narcissistic attention grab.


----------



## Banditotron (May 17, 2020)

Because, necro thread, the ugly believe they can become beautiful by taking drugs and crossdressing. This is not true. The only way for the ugly to become beautiful is to learn to be kind, thoughtful, and responsible.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 25, 2020)

It's like cooking for the first time. You think you add a little salt, but you added your monthly salt intake into your portion instead. Then you keep adding stuff hoping that one or the other would fix it. Whereas a passable trap will take a taste and think: yeah this is fine, no need to add salt.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 26, 2020)

Are we talking online troons ala something awful mid-life crisis here?  IRL transgender seem to run the usual range. I mean they have a handicap but genetics, maintainence and proper grooming habbits can really pay off.





Online Troons are just some sad old man trying to figure out why they're so awkward and unlikable or a dumb teenager who are looking for an easy out of being a teenager. They're not really trans people in any context so they have no idea how to pass much less make themselves fuckable. Afterall you're talking about someone whose enough of a failure to think they're trans because they're a loser who no one likes.  It's not like being  woman is any easier than being a man.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jan 22, 2021)

Rachel Levine is definitely a Troon lol


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 23, 2021)

If you're already an ugly duckling as a dude you're not going to suddenly become a beautiful swan as a woman. Some MTFers think they can just transition and become beautiful without putting in the work, and that comes to bite them in the ass. However, some can put in the time and make it work.


----------



## Shovelbird (Feb 23, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> If you're already an ugly duckling as a dude you're not going to suddenly become a beautiful swan as a woman. Some MTFers think they can just transition and become beautiful without putting in the work, and that comes to bite them in the ass. However, some can put in the time and make it work.


this. Even if you are a genetically beautiful CIS-man/woman you'll STILL need to put effort in it to maintain.


----------

